# Malediven GT Popping!



## Mike85 (1. August 2010)

Hey Jungs!

Bin auf der Suche nach ner passenden Kombo für´s Poppern auf GT´s. Die Popper wiegen um die 100gr.

Dachte zuerst an die Daiwa Catalina...
Die *Catalina Serie* wurde ursprünglich  zum Speed-Jigging und Popper-Fischen in tropischen Zielen auf Giant  Travelley, Amberjack, Tunfisch etc....konzipiert - Daiwa hat hier 3  Modelle 

http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/ruten/daiwa-ruten/daiwa-catalina-speed-jigger-175.htm


Doch welches Modell?? Und welche Rolle dabei??? Sollte auch aus dem Hause Daiwa sein...ne Quantum Cabo würd ich aber auch akzeptieren. Dann sollte die Rute aber auch passend von Quantum sein.

Habe hier auch noch ne Stella 5000SW, wenn die für GT´s reicht dann würd ich auch ne nette Rute von Shimano nehmen...!!!


Grüße,Mike


----------



## HarryO. (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

hi mike,

als rolle brauchst du eine stella 18000sw oder daiwa dogfight.

als rute brauchst du minimum eine shimano caranx kaibutsu.

die rollen sind eigentlich pflicht, ich hab sie selber im einsatz, alles andere ist geldverschwendung. 

meine ruten hab ich aus japan importiert, die haben einfach die meiste erfahrung auf dem gebiet. ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn du öfters mal gt's jagen willst.
so für den hausgebrauch langt sicherlich eine caranx kaibutsu, ist das einzigste was es in deutschland an ruten gibt. 

am besten du kaufst alles doppelt, sonst kann ein gebrochener rutenring schon das ende deines angelurlaubs bedeuten.
wenn du am material sparst wirst du es verlieren und zusätzlich noch den gt.
gt's haben unwahrscheinliche kräfte. ein 15kg gt nimmt locker schnur, wenn die bremse auf 10 kg eingestellt ist.
ist aber noch kindergeburtstag, ein 15 kg gt.

viel spaß auf den malediven
gruß
thorsten


----------



## Jetblack (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

prinzipiell stimmt schon: nur erstklassiges erprobtes Gerät mitzunehmen. Nut wird dir praktisch jeder was anderes vorschlagen 

Die Rute halte ich mit 1,75 für zu kurz zum ordentlich weit werfen. Ich hab eine 2,40 CTS Custom Made.
Als Rolle bin ich mit einer Saltiga 6500 Expedition gut klar gekommen. Die ist etwas langsamer als die Dogfight, hat aber eine bessere Kraftübertragung.

Zu den 100gr Poppern .... was sind das denn für Winzteile ??!   Mein ehemaliger mitreisender Thomas baut sehr gute, fängige Popper -> www.xhoff.com

Die Sache wird nicht billig, aber vermutlich genial - so wir wir alle das empfunden haben. Hier ist ein schöner Bericht: http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/showthread.php?t=8641&highlight=Malediven

Viel Spass auf den Malediven

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Mike85 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

Guten Morgen und erstmal Danke für die ersten Tipps. An die Stella 18000SW hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hab gestern nach der Threaterstellung noch ein wenig im Netz rumgesucht.

Habe noch 2 Ruten gefunden...

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIGGING-MASTER-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335d3d71e5

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illexashurawaiefu240h-p-4684.html



Finde die obere aus der Bucht gut. Zusammen mit der Stella ist das bestimmt ne super Kombo. Der Mann unten auf dem Bild hat die ja anscheinend zwischen den Zähnen...|supergri




Mal ne andere Frage,die Insel ist bei unserem Trip noch nicht sicher. Wo gibt es "vernünftige" Big Game Boote?? Habe in einigen Berichten gelesen das es dort auch häufig untermotorisierte oder zu kleine Boote gibt.


----------



## Pargo Man (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

Ich bin selbst auch auf der Suche nach einer knackigen Poppercombo.

Bei den Kaffeemühlen habe ich mich schon entschieden:
Daiwa Dogfight (schnelle Version)
Accurate SR30L (langsame Version)
Shimano Saragosa 18.000 (Reserve)


Wie wäre es beim Stöckchen hiermit ... 20 bis 70 Euro gespart...

http://www.biggameshop.de/product_info.php?info=p430_Ocean-Xtreme-Popper-Rute-60-80lb.html

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?cPath=24_44&products_id=40647&language=en

Beim Caranx STC gibt mir die Teilung zu Denken. Kann das gut gehen?! Mein Freund und Bootskamerad Colin fischt die STC Jigging Stöcke und ist zufrieden...

#c


----------



## Jetblack (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

hm ... muss mir die Caranx mal ansehen, wenn ich wieder in KA bin. Prinzipiell hab ich schon vor 6 Jahren die STC Bootsruten ziemlich gern gemocht und war auch mit denen zufrieden. 

Auf den Malediven hab ich aber meist mit der Rutenspitze so fast 45° nach unten zeigend gefischt, damit der Popper nicht ganz so weit hüpft bei den Schlägen - Ich schätze von meiner Hüfte waren es drei Meter runter zum Wasser - das Boot war eben sehr hoch.
Ob da bei der brutalen Köderführung nicht mal eine Steckverbindung rutscht und Teile der Rute an der Schnur ins Wasser gleiten ... Das wär mir spontan doch etwas zu _heiss_  ... aber wie gesagt, ich muss mir die mal ansehen.

@mike85 ... Das wird also primär ein Resort Urlaub ?  Alle Boote, die wir gesehen haben, als wir an den Resorts vorbei gekommen sind waren entweder offene und tauglich aussehende Flitzer (zum Touristen- und Personaltransport) oder die längeren lokalen Mehrzweckboote mit Sonnendach für den Taucheinsatz, Materialtransport, etc. Ich denke, wenn Du weist, wo es hingehen soll, kann Dir die Resortleitung am ehesten sagen, wie es mit einem Boot ggf. aussieht...


----------



## HarryO. (2. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

@jetblack eine 2,40m lange rute und eine daiwa expedition ist ein kompromiss,
wenn du die teile schon daheim hast kannst du sie benutzen, dann brauchst du nicht extra was neues anzuschaffen. 
bei einer neuanschaffung sollte die rute kürzer sein(kleinerer hebel) und man sollte die rolle mit längerem einzug nehmen, in diesem fall die dogfight oder stella 18000.

ich hab auch testhalber mit der expedition gepoppert, hat mich auch interessiert warum die nur zum jiggen empfohlen wird, da kurbelt man sich den wolf, geht überhaupt nicht, jiggen geht wunderbar die übersetzung passt genau.

bei den ruten ist die auswahl auch nicht sooo groß, es kommt darauf an, wieviel du inverstieren willst, die caranx kaibutsu ist eine ausgewiesene rute zum gt poppern,ist billig und du hast sie ruckzuck daheim. du kannst auch in den usa oder japan bestellen, da bezahlst du dann allein für porto und steuern soviel wie für die kaibutsu.
ooder du lässt dir eine vom rutenbauer machen. es gibt sicher noch ein paar die mit ner blechpeitsche  poppern gehen...man kann eigentlich mit allem poppern, weil hier zigtausend mitlesen und auch jeder sagen kann mit was er schon gepoppert hat...spaß bei seite, kauf dir gute qualität dann bist du auf der sicheren seite.

die popper vom thomas kann ich auch empfehlen, sind sehr fängig.#6


----------



## Jetblack (13. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

@Tiagra ... war ja auch schön zu lesen. ...ein Manko gab es: ich kam nicht drin vor 

Die STC Caranx Kaibutsu hab ich mir gestern mal angesehen. Von der Verarbeitung sieht die sauber aus, gibt's nicht zu meggern. Die Aktion ist auch ok (hatte die WG 150 und die Klasse darüber in der Hand).

Die Steckverbindungen sehen wie bei allen STCs, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte, irgendwie "ungesund" aus. Im Neuzustand gehen nur ca. 2/3 des Zapfens in den Einschub. Das sieht einfach "komisch" aus, weil es irgendwie unfertig zusammengebaut wirkt. Klar wird das mit der Zeit weniger, wenn leichter Verschleiss in der Verzapfung auftritt - und JA, es hält nach meiner (!) Erfahrung nach dennoch.
Die Griffe sind für mein persönliches Empfinden im Durchmesser ca 10mm-20mm zu dünn geraten, aber dass hängt halt auch vom persönlich gewünschten Griffgefühl ab.

Würd ich die kaufen ?
Nein, wenn Packmaß keine Rolle spielt.
Ja, wenn ich nicht mit einem längeren Rohr reisen könnte.


----------



## pike fred (14. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

hallo zusammen,wer kann mir bitte helfen?
fliege im september auf die malediven (hochzeitsreise)und will natürlich auch mal angeln gehen aber mein resort_olhuveli beach/nord male atoll bietet dieses nicht an.nur morning und evening fischen!!!die einen schreiben es ist gut die anderen das man es vergessen kann!wenn will wenigstens die chance auf einen sail oder marlin haben!kennt jmd.einen guten daycharter und weiß jmd.ob ich selber rausfahren kann?

mit bestem dank


----------



## ullsok (15. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*



pike fred schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,wer kann mir bitte helfen?
> fliege im september auf die malediven (hochzeitsreise)und will natürlich auch mal angeln gehen aber mein resort_olhuveli beach/nord male atoll bietet dieses nicht an.nur morning und evening fischen!!!die einen schreiben es ist gut die anderen das man es vergessen kann!wenn will wenigstens die chance auf einen sail oder marlin haben!kennt jmd.einen guten daycharter und weiß jmd.ob ich selber rausfahren kann?
> 
> mit bestem dank



Hallo,
wenn das Hotel keinen Tagescharter anbietet wird es natürlich schwierig, probiere evtl. mal diese eMail-Adresse (in Englisch):
nemofishing@gmail.com
Ich war selbst aber noch nicht mit denen Fischen und kann daher auch keine konkreten Erfahrungen wiedergeben.

Aber vielleicht kannst du dann dazu etwas sagen.#6


----------



## huuwi (18. August 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*



pike fred schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,wer kann mir bitte helfen?
> fliege im september auf die malediven (hochzeitsreise)und will natürlich auch mal angeln gehen aber mein resort_olhuveli beach/nord male atoll bietet dieses nicht an.nur morning und evening fischen!!!die einen schreiben es ist gut die anderen das man es vergessen kann!wenn will wenigstens die chance auf einen sail oder marlin haben!kennt jmd.einen guten daycharter und weiß jmd.ob ich selber rausfahren kann?
> 
> mit bestem dank



wenn du dann mal vor ort bist versuch mal diese nummer
[FONT=&quot] +9607778423
das ist ein freund von mir, mario, er hat auf einigen hotel inseln charter boote.
huuwi
[/FONT]


----------



## Mike85 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

Hey Jungs!

Nach langer Suche im Netz bin ich zu 2 Ruten gekommen...

http://www.biggameshop.de/product_info.php?info=p430{21}341_Ocean-Xtreme-Popper-Rute-60-80lb.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/JIGGING-MASTER-G...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335d3d71e5


Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht welche besser geeignet wäre. Möchte wenn aktiv auf GT´s und Barrakuda´s fischen mit den Williamson Jet Poppern. Von der Optik gefällt mir die 2. besser.


Was haltet ihr von dieser Rolle??
http://www.tackle-import.com/epages...ps/61234263/Products/OFS/SubProducts/OFS-6500


----------



## HarryO. (6. September 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

diese stöcke sind beide eine gute wahl,

mit dieser rolle|bigeyes werden sie dir allerdings nix nützen.

es wurde auch schon alles geschrieben über rollen.


----------



## BIG WHITE (6. September 2010)

*AW: Malediven GT Popping!*

@Mike85 - die Rolle ist eindeutig zu schwer, eine Saltiga 
Dogfight oder Stella 18000 wiegen "nur" ca. 830g!
Zu den Ruten: auch hier fehlt die Gewichtsangabe!!

Bei Popping Ruten liegt die Standardlänge bei ca.8~8,6 feet
will man sehr schwere Köder werfen z.B. Konas und die dann
schlagend einholen geht man zu kürzeren Ruten über, bloß
auf den Malediven ist Wurfweite oft entscheidend, anderswo 
z.B. vor indonesischen Inseln wie Komodo usw. oder aber
auch vor Tokara braucht man keine sehr weiten Würfe und
folglich sind Ruten um 7,5 feet dort am sinnvollsten.

Die besten Popping Ruten baut die Fa.Carpenter, sind aber
sehr teuer und schwer zu beschaffen. Desweiteren bauen
Fisherman, RippleFisher,Smith, Tenryu usw. auch gute
Popping Ruten.

Für den Anfang würde ich Dir z.B.die Daiwa Saltiga GT 8,6
empfehlen, habe sie letztens bei einem französischen OnlineShop unter 300 Euro gesehen|bigeyes, 
die Rute hatte ich mal früher und sie ist ok. 

Sehr gute Popper und Stickbaits kannst bei xhoff.com( oder. de?) kaufen.

Tl.B.W.


----------

